# Happy Belated Birthday .40 Caliber



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 1, 2014)

I hope it was a good one!  And wishing you the best for the coming rest of the year!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday, .40!!  Hope you got some good cake!


----------



## forty_caliber (Nov 1, 2014)

Howdy!

Thanks for the birthday wishes.  Best birthday ever!  Mrs. 40 C got me a shop building built at the new house.  Man cave in progress...high speed rotary tools, welding, cigars...yeah baby!

Fed the building crew Joe's smoked chicken and sausage.   It was a nice thing to do for them but kind of mean at the same time since they had to work all morning with the smell of hickory smoke Q wafting in their direction.

.40


----------



## forty_caliber (Nov 1, 2014)

This was the "cake"

Bakewell Pudding

￼INGREDIENTS
1 x 71/2oz packet of frozen puff pastry, thawed. 2 x eggs
2 x additional egg yolks
1 stick melted butter
3/4 cup caster sugar
2 oz ground almonds
3 tbsp of raspberry jam .

INSTRUCTIONS
Preheat oven to 350

Gently unfold the fully thawed pastry onto a flat lightly floured surface and roll out evenly to line a pie plate.

Put the eggs and additional egg yolks into a bowl and beat well together with a food mixer

Then gradually add and beat in the melted butter, sugar and almonds into the egg mixture.

Next spread the jam or fruit compote evenly upon the pastry base.

Now pour the egg mixture over the top of the jam/compote smoothing it out with the back of a spoon.

Place in the oven and bake for between *30 – 35 minutes. It is ready when the filling feels firm when touched.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday .40!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 1, 2014)

Sounds like a great one...happy birthday, .40!


----------



## Josie1945 (Nov 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday 40 

Josie


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2014)

.40! Sorry to be late to the party! Happy Belated Birthday! That cake sounds delish as does the Q. MMMMMMMM!


----------

